# How to attach cowdroy plastic track to diy enclosure



## Colt1997 (Jun 19, 2020)

hello iam in the process of make a smalle cage for a young t+ stimmy and was wondering how people attatch the plastic tracks to the enclosure it is a plywood enclosure with a pine substrate damb i would like to use screw also if possible


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jun 19, 2020)

I used little counter sunk timber screws to attach my plastic cowdroy tracks to my plywood enclosures , only takes a few per track to get a nice solid fit that wont come loose.

I used little counter sunk set drilling metal screws to do the to connect to my Connectit aluminum top and bottom rails.


----------



## ralazal (Jun 19, 2020)

Personally, I use sikaflex adhesive. Just let it cure for a few days before putting in your glass.

It works great.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 20, 2020)

I use little nails called brads


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2020)

I used small screws in my first ever enclosures, after that I just used construction adhesive. I think Liquid Nails is the best known brand, I usually used cheaper brands, I found them all to be as good as each other. Builders adhesive lasted longer, I never had it fail even after 20 or so years.


----------



## Colt1997 (Jun 21, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I used small screws in my first ever enclosures, after that I just used construction adhesive. I think Liquid Nails is the best known brand, I usually used cheaper brands, I found them all to be as good as each other. Builders adhesive lasted longer, I never had it fail even after 20 or so years.


Thank you i ended up using liquid nails and some some small nails to hold them it place wile the glue drys seems to have worked it is only a 2 foot cage so not alot of strength needed anyway


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2020)

Colt1997 said:


> Thank you i ended up using liquid nails and some some small nails to hold them it place wile the glue drys seems to have worked it is only a 2 foot cage so not alot of strength needed anyway



Should be more than enough


----------



## Benno87 (Jun 21, 2020)

Liquid nails is all you need. I scored up the back of the track with a Stanley knife and roughed up the timber I was glueing it to with sandpaper. This probably isn’t even necessary but I figured there was no harm in doing it. After it had cured I physically attempted to pry and rip the track off with all my strength and I failed big time haha


----------



## Colt1997 (Jun 21, 2020)

Benno87 said:


> Liquid nails is all you need. I scored up the back of the track with a Stanley knife and roughed up the timber I was glueing it to with sandpaper. This probably isn’t even necessary but I figured there was no harm in doing it. After it had cured I physically attempted to pry and rip the track off with all my strength and I failed big time haha


Thank you and yeah liquid nails seems to be quite strong i just added a few small nails to mine to hold in place wile it dried it seems to have worked


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2020)

Benno87 said:


> Liquid nails is all you need. I scored up the back of the track with a Stanley knife and roughed up the timber I was glueing it to with sandpaper. This probably isn’t even necessary but I figured there was no harm in doing it. After it had cured I physically attempted to pry and rip the track off with all my strength and I failed big time haha



I tried something similar in some of my first enclosures. Given how strong it was I tried gluing a piece of track to a scrap piece of wood and found that I actually ended up breaking things before the track separated from the wood. In some of my oldest enclosures (up around 20 years) when putting them out of service I found I could pull the track off the wood, but it was still strong enough to be doing the job (and by then the melamine was falling apart).

I loved them for about 15 years and was still using them until about 5 years ago but I can't say I'm a huge fan of melamine enclosures any more and doubt I'll use them again.


----------

